# Klamath v. Gregor in 16' Alaskan



## Tinny Fleet (Sep 4, 2018)

Friends:

Looking at both these west coast boats, and being back East cannot go over to a dealership to kick the tires.

These are quite comparable, at least on paper. 

Not so concerned about the differences in options and layouts, but in overall build quality and seaworthiness, trailerability etc.

I plan to run a 25 tiller on it, as a super seaworthy, maneuverable lightweight, fishable, all-around go anywhere (for a 16'er) boat, from Florida to Maine, fresh and salt.

Your experiences appreciated!


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 4, 2018)

They are both the same as far as your question. Compaired to Lund they are taller, wider, thicker and stronger. They are also heavier and can handle a larger motor. They can both handle huge waves without swamping. They can handle dock, stump and rock strikes without harm. If you want a light quick calm water tiller boat then the cheap Lund or other East coast brands are fine especially if you run a 25hp. You can put a 50 on the West Coast boats. My old 16 bayrunner (Now Klamath) was rated for and had a 60 on it. I liked it so much that I bought the 18'. They are stiff, solid, real boats compaired to what you think a tin boat is and you will pay for it. If a Lund type boat really won't do what you want then look for the best deal with a real trailer under it. All equall I'd buy a Gregor because they held the top spot so long and I never have had one. If the Klamath had a better layout, trailer and price then that's what I'd pick.


----------



## Billinthedesert (Sep 6, 2018)

Stump, nothing wrong with a Valco either.


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Sep 6, 2018)

Valco's haven't been made for about 15 years. Did someone buy them?


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 6, 2018)

Klamath bought Valco and still make the Bayrunner.
I had a 16' side console Valco Bayrunner and moved up to the 18' center console.


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 6, 2018)

Here is the 16 I had. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39681&hilit=Bayrunner

Here is the 18'. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43165&hilit=BayRunner

This is bad ass. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=44640&hilit=Gregor


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 6, 2018)

Here is your boat. https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/boa/d/klamath-open-18-aluminum/6686958149.html


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Sep 6, 2018)

Hmmm. Thanks for searching! I've been only looking in the western states. This looks like a 15" transom though, don't you think? 

I'm looking for a deep transom like 20-21".


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 7, 2018)

Tinny Fleet said:


> Hmmm. Thanks for searching! I've been only looking in the western states. This looks like a 15" transom though, don't you think?
> 
> I'm looking for a deep transom like 20-21".



Yes but for that money you could run it and see if you like it. You can even make money on it at that price. It looked like new. Even that POS merc looked new. I've never had a problem with a short transom even in ruff water but it's a little scary. A boat that long won't pitch that much anyway. Sombody on here needs to buy it. It looked like a smoking deal. Where is your preferred buying location? I'm searching for a boat to do the great loop and NW passage to AK right now. You gotta be quick because the deals don't last. I'll be in Key West next month to scratch that off my bucket list then after I see Oregon and Alaska I'll have been to all 50 states. The great loop will be the last thing on my bucket list...Then I guess I can die happy. Sometimes the boats like you want pop up inland like here in Phoenix. I only paid 3200 for my 18'. I sold the POS merc kicker for 750 and made some money on the 16'bayrunner I sold. Boats do not have to suck up all your money. Trucking companies can move them for cheaper than picking them up as well. I'm getting a SUV shipped here now from Arkansas to AZ for $500. Where do you live?


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Sep 9, 2018)

Stumpalong: Check PM


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 21, 2018)

I recently traded in my 15' Klamath Advantage for an 18' Gregor windshield boat. I like both brands. Both are made in California (Klamath in Fairfield and Gregor in Fresno). Off the top of my head and for whatever it is worth, I probably see more Klamath boats out on the water. So, maybe look at other aspects like included outboards, cost, etc for the decision.

Edit -- Sorry. I reread your question. I think you will find both brands relatively light and easy to trailer and to handle/launch single handed. My 15' Klamath had a 25 4 stroke merc with remote steering. It would top out at about 27 mph on the gps. It weighed about 350# (dry hull) which will be less than the Alaskan. I fish almost exclusively in lakes and found it to be very stable. I would expect the Alaska to be even more so since it is slightly larger all the way around and heavier. My current Gregor has a 50 HP Honda, so kinda apples/oranges.


----------

